# [2009] Need help from TUG-ers who are witty & good with words!



## hibbeln (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's the back story.  Niece is in college, working a part time job at a Chinese restaurant called "The Lucky Kitchen".  Somehow we all started calling it "The Lucky Kitten".  Being a Chinese restaurant, you can imagine all the jokes that have sprung out from there.   

For Christmas I am having a t-shirt made for her that has a kitten on the front and says "Lucky Kitten Restaurant" and then.....*here's where I need your help*.......I need a funny little tongue in cheek saying for the restaurant.     

All I could come up with was 
*"Paws & claws for your jaws!"​*
I know, that's pitiful.   

Anybody?  Feeling witty?  Help me please!


----------



## sun&fun (Dec 7, 2009)

"Put a tiger in your tank"  But probably too dated.  No one under 40 will remember the ads.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't come up with anything for the main jingle but I think whatever you come up with I think you should follow with '(Pelts sold separately)'

John


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 7, 2009)

Purrfectly great dining


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 7, 2009)

Approved by PETA. 

PETA meets here.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't imagine that the owners would see much humor in anything that would suggest feline menu items, but maybe something like:
'The REALLY Lucky Kitten got away', or
'SPCA meets here', or
'The Cat's Meow', or how about a pictorial of a lucky kitten grazing on a koi fish.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 7, 2009)

:rofl:​
Oh, you all are *GOOD!*   Keep them coming, I'm mulling over them all.
(Don't worry, she wouldn't dare wear it anywhere near the Chinese restaurant she works at!)
(You all have me chuckling)


----------



## geekette (Dec 7, 2009)

Where the dogs are served first.

which should lead to, um, do you mean Serve the dog some food, or, Serve the dog AS food?

Either way, lucky kitty.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 7, 2009)

sun&fun said:


> "Put a tiger in your tank"  But probably too dated.  No one under 40 will remember the ads.


At the current moment, "Put a tiger in your tank" could work as a double entendre.


----------



## Conan (Dec 7, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> "The Lucky Kitten"



Cat Got Your Tongue??


----------



## ricoba (Dec 7, 2009)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty...


----------



## pjrose (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucky Kitten

   No cats on OUR menu


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2009)

"What's in Your Dinner?"


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 7, 2009)

Susan!  You just made me laugh!  :hysterical: 

OK, someone tell me what the "Put a tiger in your tank" was originally advertising?  I'm 42, and it sounds faintly familiar........?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 7, 2009)

Esso gasoline.  Now called ExxonMobil.


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 7, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## tchr54 (Dec 7, 2009)

Got Meow?
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## mayson12 (Dec 7, 2009)

It's Meow-velous!


----------



## Pit (Dec 7, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> Cat Got Your Tongue??



Tongue Got Your Cat


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 7, 2009)

:hysterical: 





Pit said:


> Tongue Got Your Cat




HAHAHAHAHA!  That one takes the cake!  Paws down!:hysterical:


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 7, 2009)

These are all so funny!  
I knew you all would come through!  :rofl:


----------



## Kay H (Dec 7, 2009)

Meals cooked to purr-fection!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 7, 2009)

Feline' Hungry?

Lucky Kitten Restaurant
Chinese cooking as purrfect as catnip!

or

Feline' Hungry?

Lucky Kitten Restaurant
The food is meow-velous!


or 

Feline' Hungry?

Lucky Kitten Restaurant
Kibble this purrfect must be laced with catnip!​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2009)

*Lucky Kitten Chinese Restaurant . . .*

 *. . .* where there's more than 1 way to skin a cat. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## EAM (Dec 7, 2009)

Ten lives are better than nine.

No rocking chairs allowed.

I'm hooked on a feline.

Feline groovy.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 7, 2009)

EAM said:


> I'm hooked on a feline.



This one, this one! Only this way:

Lucky Kitten 
Chinese Restaurant

Get hooked on a feline!​


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 7, 2009)

wackymother said:


> This one, this one! Only this way:
> 
> Lucky Kitten
> Chinese Restaurant
> ...




*(Pelts sold separately)*​


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 7, 2009)

Kitty Kat Kabob a Specialty


----------



## pjrose (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG these are so funny!

Lucky Kitten

Much more than buttered bread

(If you don't get it, search the Lounge)


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 8, 2009)

*This is a must Click!*

Anyone who has been enjoying this thread must click this YouTube link.  I promise it's safe and will have you rolling in laughter.  Only 1.5 minutes worth of video and is rated PG (by my own rating system)

Boy I must be really bored....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmXxrMC5Pv4

John


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 8, 2009)

Another dated one- Where's the beef?

Or steal the one from the Wicked Wok Chinese Restaurant billboard (google)- NO!    WE NO SEE CAT OF YOURS     NO MORE ASK PLEASE


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Chicken*

No look like chicken taste like chicken.
Bart


----------



## pjrose (Dec 8, 2009)

*If we were voting.....*

I'd vote for

Purrfectly Great Dining

Meow-velous

or my favorite, Here, Kitty Kitty Kitty!


----------



## beanie (Dec 8, 2009)

We no see your cat ! you stop ask !


----------



## Stricky (Dec 8, 2009)

"The Lucky Kitten"
"Dogs... not so lucky"

"The lucky kitten"
"Best poo-poo platter in town"

"The Lucky Kitten"
"Our cream is fresh"

"the Lucky Kitten"
Have you met the health inspector?"


"The Lucky Kitten"
"Try our BBQ specials"

"The Lucky Kitten"
"We only use Free Range meat"


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

The Lucky Kitten​ 
Home of the _Other_ White Meat​


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 8, 2009)

:rofl: 
:hysterical:​
You're all killing me!  These are SOOOOO funny!
(now which one to pick?  Which one to pick?)


----------



## pjrose (Dec 8, 2009)

I change my vote to "Best Poo Poo Platter in Town"
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:

You don't have to choose if you do it this way:

Ten Things I Love about the Lucky Kitten Restaurant:

1. Best Poo Poo Platter in Town
2. Home of the _other_ white meat
3. Purrfectly Great Dining
4. Meow-velous food
etc
10.  Here, Kitty Kitty Kitty!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I change my vote to "Best Poo Poo Platter in Town"
> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:



Or: _Lucky Kitten: Home of Purrfect Poo-Poos._


----------



## pjrose (Dec 8, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or: _Lucky Kitten: Home of Purrfect Poo-Poos._



Or: _Lucky Kitten: Home of Meow-velously Purrfect Poo-Poos._


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I got nothin'.  That's why I don't enter slogan contests.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2009)

pjrose said:


> _Home of Meow-velously Purrfect Poo-Poos._


   

This one does it for me!   Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2009)

*Speciality Of The House.*

Ask about our _Kitty Box Poo Poo Special. _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wackymother (Dec 8, 2009)

Hold it. Just hold it right there. Poo-poo jokes are going in a TOTALLY different direction. Icky. 

The other white meat line, now. THAT'S funny.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Poo-poo jokes are going in a TOTALLY different direction.



Many Asian restaurants offer appetizers sometimes spelled pu-pu platters. A mixture of many tasty, generally fried, items. I suppose they could be spelled like they sound (poo-poo) 'cause they sure don't look like either in Chinese. This has nothing to do with what you are thinking.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Dec 8, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Hold it. Just hold it right there. Poo-poo jokes are going in a TOTALLY different direction. Icky.
> 
> The other white meat line, now. THAT'S funny.





Passepartout said:


> Many Asian restaurants offer appetizers sometimes spelled pu-pu platters. A mixture of many tasty, generally fried, items. I suppose they could be spelled like they sound (poo-poo) 'cause they sure don't look like either in Chinese. This has nothing to do with what you are thinking.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I love the pu-pu/poo-poo lines, but realized that they aren't as common any more, especially for those relying on take-out or grocery-store pseudo-Chinese food.  

Back to Here, Kitty Kitty Kitty!


----------



## wackymother (Dec 8, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Many Asian restaurants offer appetizers sometimes spelled pu-pu platters. A mixture of many tasty, generally fried, items. I suppose they could be spelled like they sound (poo-poo) 'cause they sure don't look like either in Chinese. This has nothing to do with what you are thinking.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I know what a pu-pu platter is!!!! Are you kidding, "This has nothing to do with what you are thinking?" :rofl:


----------



## pjrose (Dec 8, 2009)

I asked DD if she knew what a pu-pu platter was - yes, she did, little appetizer assortment.  I asked how she knew, since we rarely if ever actually sit down in a Chinese restaurant and even then we don't order it.  

She said she saw it in a movie, she thinks "A Bug's Life" - but in the movie, she said, it was really poop.   So much for the wisdom of the young.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 9, 2009)

pjrose said:


> She said she saw it in a movie, she thinks "A Bug's Life" - but in the movie, she said, it was really poop.   So much for the wisdom of the young.



It is in Bug's Life--all the bugs are in a "tough" cafe on the rough side of town. The waiter comes up with tray and says, "Who ordered the pu-pu platter?" and a whole bunch of flies come rushing up and throw themselves on the tray so you can't see what's there.


----------



## Stricky (Dec 9, 2009)

At my house you can be having a very in-depth conversation on a global topic and someone can mention poo-poo and the conversation is instantly transformed and for 10 minutes you discuss stuff you should not discuss.

Who knew? That same phenomenon transfers to forums.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 9, 2009)

*In the good spirit of this thread...*

...a theme song....

Rossini's, "Duet for Two Cats"


----------



## pjrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Stricky said:


> At my house you can be having a very in-depth conversation on a global topic and someone can mention poo-poo and the conversation is instantly transformed and for 10 minutes you discuss stuff you should not discuss.
> 
> Who knew? That same phenomenon transfers to forums.



I guess some of us are still like pre-schoolers with "potty talk."


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 9, 2009)

ricoba said:


> ...a theme song....
> 
> Rossini's, "Duet for Two Cats"


 
The cats in my neighborhood don't sound like that.    Talk about singing for your supper--or your pu pu.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 9, 2009)

*In-depth conversations on global topics*



Stricky said:


> At my house you can be having a very in-depth conversation on a global topic and someone can mention poo-poo and the conversation is instantly transformed and for 10 minutes you discuss stuff you should not discuss.



The first time I read this I thought, in-depth conversation?  global topic?  Yeah, right, not in my house, unfortunately!  

Then tonight, DH, DD, and our German exchange student and I were talking about accents and languages - global, right? - and within seconds I was choking with laughter and remembering your post as it deteriorated into how to say various four-letter words in different languages, complete with our poor attempts to pronounce them correctly.  :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2009)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




pjrose said:


> I guess some of us are still like pre-schoolers with "potty talk."


Click here for potty talk. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, the 4 letter word thing gets worse, one of denephews posted the following (edited) on his Facebook page with the disclaimer "...unless you know what this means, then never mind".
"*1100110*11101010110*0110110101100100000011110010110111101110101"...  Now, I wasn't able to actually 'read' it but I knew it could be converted in to text. So now you can say really bad things and most people wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm afraid my binary decoding days are long gone.

Did you decode it?  how/where?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 10, 2009)

"Were Smitten with Kitten"


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2009)

How about this:

On the back, put a graphic of three or four jagged lines down the shirt, as if a cat's paw shredded it.

Below that, this text:  *"Everything made from scratch"*


Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> Well, the 4 letter word thing gets worse, one of denephews posted the following (edited) on his Facebook page with the disclaimer "...unless you know what this means, then never mind".
> "*1100110*11101010110*0110110101100100000011110010110111101110101"...  Now, I wasn't able to actually 'read' it but I knew it could be converted in to text. So now you can say really bad things and most people wouldn't have a clue.




I ran it through a binary decoder.  After correcting the few typos, in text, it reads as a well known phrase everyone has heard, starting with an F and ending with the word YOU.  You can fill in the blanks.

Clever kid, your nephew.   

Dave


----------



## pjrose (Dec 10, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> How about this:
> 
> On the back, put a graphic of three or four jagged lines down the shirt, as if a cat's paw shredded it.
> 
> ...



That's a good one!


----------



## tlwmkw (Dec 11, 2009)

Shhhh!  Don't let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## wackymother (Dec 11, 2009)

"It's the cat's meow--and everything else!"


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 15, 2009)

THANK YOU, everyone!  What a great bunch of responses!   

Some of the responses were SO hilarious, but my husband (probably most rightly so) declared them waaaaaaay to "un-PC" to print on a t-shirt and give to a college student.

My personal favorite was "We no have your cat.  You quit ask!"  but of course he nixed that one FAST!

So the final result is....

The Lucky Kitten Restaurant (I dropped the "Chinese")
"Got Meow?"

BUT......all of your responses were just too good so along with the t-shirt I made a list (kind of like a David Letterman Top Ten list) of "Slogans too funny and too un-PC to print" :hysterical:   and those are going in the present along with the t-shirt.  My guess is the list will be as big of a hit as the t-shirt, and less likely to get her in trouble if her employers see her walking down the street outside of work with the t-shirt on and somehow make the connection.   

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## pjrose (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonderful - thanks for updating us!

This was such a fun thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 21, 2011)

*All In The Ear Of The Listener.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> At the current moment, "Put a tiger in your tank" could work as a double entendre.


Sometimes when my mind starts to wander,
I come up with a notion to ponder,
That it isn't the sense
Which causes offense,
But the horrible _double entendre_.​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## skj62 (Nov 21, 2011)

We serve everything but the cat's meow


----------



## ampaholic (Nov 21, 2011)

No thread is ever really dead?

"Best Moo Shu Kitty in town"


----------



## Don (Nov 22, 2011)

NO! Have not seen you cat!
No more questions, now!


----------



## Patri (Nov 22, 2011)

But seriously folks, do they serve cat? And it is illegal, right? I just heard from a reliable source (though I am still going to ask the people directly involved) that at one of our Chinese restaurants, the fire department answered a false alarm, and when checking the site, found cats hanging in the freezer. If true, shouldn't they have reported to the health department? There are feral cats a block away and I wonder if they could be the source. Or do they order them from a legit (Chinese) supplier?
Grosses me out. My son loves Chinese and says at the other restaurant in town, he can tell which items have cat. He is confident the sweet and sour chicken he orders is chicken. I can't bear to step into a Chinese restaurant since hearing this story.


----------



## boyblue (Nov 22, 2011)

Chinese Resturants in the west do not serve cat because even if it wasn't illegal, we wouldn't eat it.  However, eating cat & dog is common in China and other eastern cultures.


----------

